# Spied: 2016 Chevrolet Cruze



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Like the tittle says 

Spied: 2016 Chevrolet Cruze | New and Used Car Reviews, Research & Automotive-Industry News & LeftLaneNews

What all your thoughts?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think MY2015 sales just took a hit.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Still say the profile is just like the current generation Civic, but that won't last as the next gen. Civic (2016) gets a new body style also. Of course the front and rear fascias are different. Still looking for the hatchback and what the interior look like.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

That sucks for Chevy to have their new design leaked. But, I kind of like it. The upper grill reminds me of the Camaro. The lower grill reminds me of an Audi. The headlights have halos.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I hate it it looks like an accent birth a civic and someone put a bowtie on it


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with Jim, the front end has a current gen Civic look to it.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh, I see the resemblance to the Civic now. That's a bad idea. I also don't like the chrome trim all the way around the side windows. That looks cheap - like something out of the '70s.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Things I like more power in the motor not bad looking either
Thing I HATE more than all is dual-clutch transmission is also expected to be offered. If no real transmission I couldn't even look at it. Same goes for CVT transmission too. I really not digging the halo style lights led headlights. The reason I have seen to many Cadillac's with dead led lights from the rear & that is a more upscale vehicle 

Bottom line I wish they made a TRU 140S with the 2.0 cobalt SS/TC engine with the factory stage kit & a 6 speed auto & manual transmission option. But god forbid is they make some thing that people want :brave: I would take a white one please

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAtMhpG5Nkw


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The back looks good. The driver looks like a hot red head.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I think the "Civic like" shape is to get the car to pass the small offset crash test. Something the first gen. Cruze was not able to do, even with the extra airbags. If you look at the compacts that pass this test, they all have the "A" pillar pushed way forward to transfer energy around the passenger compartment. The short trunk lid is styling and areo inspired.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> The back looks good. The driver looks like a hot red head.



Can she come with the car? Is that an option?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bostonboy said:


> Thing I HATE more than all is dual-clutch transmission is also expected to be offered. If no real transmission I couldn't even look at it. Same goes for CVT transmission too.


GM has to offer a DCT or CVT to compete in this class car, as the competition almost all offer one or the other already and have the MPG improvements they gain. Ever wonder how the other company's are able to achieve the same MPG or better than the current cruze while using larger engines? 

Seen an article about GM DCT currently being offered in China, said they have over 50 patents on the tech they use. hope this translates into a better than average transmission.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it loos great, and will look even better with a diesel under the hood


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

spacedout said:


> GM has to offer a DCT or CVT to compete in this class car, as the competition almost all offer one or the other already and have the MPG improvements they gain. Ever wonder how the other company's are able to achieve the same MPG or better than the current cruze while using larger engines?
> 
> Seen an article about GM DCT currently being offered in China, said they have over 50 patents on the tech they use. hope this translates into a better than average transmission.


But don't all those dual clutch transmissions always need to be changed or serviced? the clutches? Im not to fond of this if yes.
Thanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bostonboy said:


> But don't all those dual clutch transmissions always need to be changed or serviced? the clutches? Im not to fond of this if yes.
> Thanks


Current automatic transaxles have clutches also. Heck, my '92 Saturn SC automatic had clutches and it's still running with way over 200K on the clock and no transmission work except ATF and filter changes. The dual clutch idea simply lets one clutch disengage while the next gear clutch is engaging for faster, more computer controlled shifts.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> But don't all those dual clutch transmissions always need to be changed or serviced? the clutches? Im not to fond of this if yes.


Not sure why that would be beyond the usual teething issues of new technology.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> Current automatic transaxles have clutches also. Heck, my '92 Saturn SC automatic had clutches and it's still running with way over 200K on the clock and no transmission work except ATF and filter changes. The dual clutch idea simply lets one clutch disengage while the next gear clutch is engaging for faster, more computer controlled shifts.


I know that silly ^^^ccasion14:some automatics have bands & chains too

What I'm saying is from what I read about them there is a clutch replacement like in the new focus. I know a lot about the mechanics of cars I just rather have a transmission that is reliable. I also wish new car transmissions had a replaceable filter. My buddies new 2014 Q50S Infiniti doesn't have a replaceable transmission filter nor a fuel filter like the cruze. Everything is inside & not accessibly. :sad010:
PS I have a 1997 olds 88 w/ 205K+ mileage and the transmission is still strong with a replaceable filter


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

From what I've read, the Focus DCT issues were poor design of the clutches, not the dual clutch system per se. Also, there was some firmware problems too. Don't forget the 6T40 transmission in the Cruze had some major redesign changes in 2012 and later also. Guideline here is don't buy the first couple of years of automotive production if you don't want those sorts of issues. I agree on the replaceable filter on the transmission. Loved the spin on one on the Saturn four speed.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> From what I've read, the Focus DCT issues were poor design of the clutches, not the dual clutch system per se. Also, there was some firmware problems too. Don't forget the 6T40 transmission in the Cruze had some major redesign changes in 2012 and later also. Guideline here is don't buy the first couple of years of automotive production if you don't want those sorts of issues. I agree on the replaceable filter on the transmission. Loved the spin on one on the Saturn four speed.


I have a 2014 ltz cruze 1.4 turbo 6 speed auto should I be worried about my transmission ?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

EW.

Once again, I'm so happy with the original body style. I think the '16 looks even worse than the '15

The molding on the front and rear make the car look super narrow, like it's been pinched in or something. Bleh. It doesn't even look like a Cruze.

Guessing it will definitely attract a whole different set of consumers. 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No thanks Jeff. I rather drive a shopping cart.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha I posted this on the FB group. I like it, although the styling is more generic.

I think it will bring a lot of improvements to the car - notably, from the picture, rear seat and interior room.

That said, Ellie's sexier.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny Put that down you'll go Blind !

Frankly the cruzen is an econobox plain and simple . what ever styling they give it expect to save money over the long haul ... 
Unless you get an ich that needs to be scratched or get tired of dealing with never ending issues and just have to unload IT for a Mustang . I see no reason to poo poo the 2016 2nd gen cruzens ..


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Looks way too much like a Civic.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bostonboy said:


> I have a 2014 ltz cruze 1.4 turbo 6 speed auto should I be worried about my transmission ?


Doubtful. It was the '11s & early '12s that had the transmission issues. They changed the bearings, solenoids, TCM, and firmware.  There were a couple of other changes later, there was a change to the wave plates a bit later. By '13 MY the transmission was pretty well sorted out. Just an example of early production problems.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

sublime1996525 said:


> Looks way too much like a Civic.


That is why Jim went out and got a civic !


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> That is why Jim went out and got a civic !


Actually, to be honest, it was just a small one of many reasons. Still hoping the second generation Cruze will be a choice in 2018.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Doubtful. It was the '11s & early '12s that had the transmission issues. They changed the bearings, solenoids, TCM, and firmware. There were a couple of other changes later, there was a change to the wave plates a bit later. By '13 MY the transmission was pretty well sorted out. Just an example of early production problems.


Except for the clutch packs they decided to change in the 13 model year and caused many a problem


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Not too bad looking. Looks like they aimed for "better packaging" of the frame, hence the stubby hood and trunk in order to gain more length in the interior. If that's what they were going for, I won't fault them. Doesn't seem to have the simple/ classy long hood look anymore though. Will have to have a look at the next auto show.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Except for the clutch packs they decided to change in the 13 model year and caused many a problem


How about the 2014 cruze ltz turbo transmission?
Thanks


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

if this is actually what the 2016 cruze will be....................................well then...........................


..............R.I.P. Cruze

I mean seriously can we just have our sportier more powerful Cruze SS already, and have the option for the ugly econbox cruze for all the boring people?? Every year it gets worse wtf GM


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I think i like it. I have to see it in person. When I see a current cruze coming down the road it looks so good to me with the stance it has. I hope this one still has that.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

like your gonna tell me that those pictures look more "athletic" than the cruze we all know and love, dude it looks like they chopped and morphed the front half of a civic and slapped it on the front and then took the big rear end of the volt, added a little cruze flair to it and slapped it on the back with more cheap plastic, oh yea it gives off the "illusion of motion" dude the car looks like if u stepped on the pedal it'd go backwards...."promises to be much more stylish" good one I luv jokes it now looks like your everyday boring-mobile. but hey they threw us the shark-fin antenna WOAH 2016 THE FUTURE


...sorry I got mad, forgot that the cruze is suppose to be a 4 door family econ sedan, but come on it doesn't have to look ugly


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> How about the 2014 cruze ltz turbo transmission?
> Thanks


Very few have had issues


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> if this is actually what the 2016 cruze will be....................................well then...........................
> 
> 
> ..............R.I.P. Cruze
> ...





CruisingintheCruze said:


> like your gonna tell me that those pictures look more "athletic" than the cruze we all know and love, dude it looks like they chopped and morphed the front half of a civic and slapped it on the front and then took the big rear end of the volt, added a little cruze flair to it and slapped it on the back with more cheap plastic, oh yea it gives off the "illusion of motion" dude the car looks like if u stepped on the pedal it'd go backwards...."promises to be much more stylish" good one I luv jokes it now looks like your everyday boring-mobile. but hey they threw us the shark-fin antenna WOAH 2016 THE FUTURE
> 
> 
> ...sorry I got mad, forgot that the cruze is suppose to be a 4 door family econ sedan, but come on it doesn't have to look ugly


what do you guys think of this car chevy 140s https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAtMhpG5Nkw
This will never come out :sad010: but I would buy if it had the number of the cobalt SS/TC with the factory stage kit & be reasonable priced like the GXP solstice


& thanks Jblackburn ^


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> what do you guys think of this car chevy 140s https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAtMhpG5Nkw
> This will never come out :sad010: but I would buy if it had the number of the cobalt SS/TC with the factory stage kit & be reasonable priced like the GXP solstice
> 
> 
> & thanks Jblackburn ^


well its hard to compare to the cruze, despite having the same engine, because it looks like a totally different animal and nothing like the cruze....but I agree with your statements while kinda unlikely


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That rear bumper makes my head hurt.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That rear bumper makes my head hurt.


That's my favorite part!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chrome around the windows makes it look like a mushroom. Kinda gives that catfish Taurus feel to it. Chrome around the grille areas is too much as well. I like the wheels, shark fin, Verano CHMLS and the color. Rear end has toooo much going on and that hidden exhaust tip crap still exists.


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

Im not too sold on the looks yet..will have to see it in person for the final judgement. As of now thank God i got a 14!


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Not too bad, especially if the A pillar revisions allow improved small offset crash protection. Looks much better than the early spy photos. I wonder how much lighter it is than the current Cruze. I love my 2014 CTD but it is too heavy at 3500 lbs, compromising the city fuel economy.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I will be the odd duck......I think it looks more like a Sonata...and I kind of like dat ass...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure don't need any spy photos of that 2016 Malibu, received a copy of that New Roads Magazine with descriptions and photos all over the place. Front section show photos or the contributing authors, none of them have a good automotive background.

Can tell this by reading the articles, for the simple minded where the word "great" is used to describe a vehicle. After glancing through several of these articles, pitched this worthless magazine. 

Ha, New Roads, for old cars, still have four wheels, a steering wheel, and an IC engine. But they are "great", this is all you need to know.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> I will be the odd duck......I think it looks more like a Sonata...and I kind of like dat ass...


+1 On this. The rear is attractive, but the front... not so much.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

how about a Cruze Hatchback , with stickshift? so I can take VW Golf TDI off my short-list ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

eli said:


> how about a Cruze Hatchback , with stickshift? so I can take VW Golf TDI off my short-list ?


How about a Cruze hatchback with a manual transmission, sliding doors like on a mini-van, and two extra fold up seats in the rear for seven passenger capacity. Plus better than 50 mpg.

This way I can take off an Italian Ford C-Max off my want list, that I can't bring here anyway due to EPA regulations. 

Ha, in our Cruze trunk, couldn't even put in my wife's two pieces of luggage, had to use the rear seat. In that C-Max, with the back seats folded down, not only her luggage, and my luggage, but our kids luggage as well. And wasn't that much larger than the Cruze, could still park it in Italian 3 foot wide parking areas.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Eww. Glad I got my 2015. I'll have the "newest" first gen possible.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a big meh for me, looks like every other econobox out there today...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

_MerF_ said:


> Eww. Glad I got my 2015. I'll have the "newest" first gen possible.


I guess you have not done any research through our opinion polls then ...we do not like that front facia either , but hey atleast you have a trunk switch inside your cabin ..


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

they have totally lost the aggressive stance/profile , and have gone the way of the boring japanese. The front and the rear are more narrow looking. Very boring.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gonzo74 said:


> they have totally lost the aggressive stance/profile , and have gone the way of the boring japanese. The front and the rear are more narrow looking. Very boring.


Since the 1st generation Cruze is the fourth best selling US compact car behind the three boring Japanese styled cars (Corolla, Civic, & Elantra), I'm wondering if Chevy is going the way of more sales with the new body style. Sort of: if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Since the 1st generation Cruze is the fourth best selling US compact car behind the three boring Japanese styled cars Corolla, Civic, & Elantra), I'm wondering if Chevy is going the way of more sales with the new body style. Sort of: if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


Probably what they're thinking. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Since the 1st generation Cruze is the fourth best selling US compact car behind the three boring Japanese styled cars (Corolla, Civic, & Elantra), I'm wondering if Chevy is going the way of more sales with the new body style. Sort of: if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.





money_man said:


> Probably what they're thinking.


Conversely, perhaps one of the reasons the Cruze has done as well as it has in the USA and Canada is exactly because it offers a refreshing styling alternative to the Japanese look-alikes. The first generation Cruze has _je ne sais quoi,_ that certain something called stance which sets it apart from the crowd. I know the Cruze's largely holistic design success was a big draw for me _(and doubtless countless others) _along with its well-executed interior, especially the instrument panel and gearshift center console design.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Exactly^^^^^...the Cruze looks like a Cruze.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

brian v said:


> I guess you have not done any research through our opinion polls then ...we do not like that front facia either , but hey atleast you have a trunk switch inside your cabin ..


I didn't say you all loved the 1st gen fascia. I said I liked it a lot more than the Civic clone being offered in 2016.


----------



## connorwm (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like a hatchback if you look at it dead on. 

I could get used to some of it but not all of it. It looks like they had the same inspiration as the Civic but then took it too far.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks like a retarded midget shark. If that makes sense.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

If the 140s came out. I'd pick one up. Unless they turn it into a hybrid. Which would suck. 2 liter turbo, 274HP from the ATS, RWD. And you'd have an awesome car. Tell me I'm wrong. They need something for the BRZ.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> It looks like a retarded midget shark. If that makes sense.


That's what she said?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Retarded Shark Photo Album*

.
Here are five snapshots of the retarded shark that have been cleaned up by Malaysia's Paul Tan. None that you haven't already seen, but nicely touched up. Nonetheless, the car remains a developmentally challenged marine fish.

SPIED: 2016 Chevrolet Cruze caught undisguised!











click any image to enlarge​


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Don't mind the 2016's front end in this rich blue color, but I'm not digging the rear clip and C-pillar treatment. Maybe it'll look better in the flesh and if not then perhaps more appealing as a 5-door liftback.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know I'm late to the comment party, but like others have noted, this 2016 Cruze certainly has the front end of a Civic. Specifically, a 2015 Honda Civic SI Coupe in my opinion. The side profile screams Hyundai Elantra and the lower end of the back bumper is ugly and very odd. Plus the RS side skirt design resembles the OB Style Body Kit from BMC Extreme Customs Inc. 

To me this car doesn't really say Chevy and it certainly doesn't say Cruze. Maybe I will warm up to it when I see it in person but as of right now it looks like someone paid Chevy to make Hyundai's 2016 Elantra. The only things I somewhat like the look of are the front and rear light, the wheels, and the shark fin antenna. No cool integrated exhaust design or anything? 

Not really feeling this as of right now!


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

the fake vent window is so Suzuki SX4/Fed Ex Truck.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Beelzebubba said:


> the fake vent window is so Suzuki SX4/Fed Ex Truck.


It's not intended to be a "fake vent window". It's there so you can see out better due to the extended rake of the "A" pillar. On my car, that glass is thicker than the other windows for better sound deadening. It's one of those "form follows function" design things as is the steep rake of the windshield.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll wait to see it on lots before I pass judgement however I hate that window that the civics have. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> It's not intended to be a "fake vent window". It's there so you can see out better due to the rake of the "A" pillar.





money_man said:


> I'll wait to see it on lots before I pass judgement however I hate that window that the civics have.


Most if not all late model Subarus have them, too.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*Spied 2016 Chevrolet Cruze*

That Green is not so Bad Looking Ulysses .. But then again I did good with a Race Red and not the Deep Impact Blue or even the Magnetic with Saddle colored interior ..

I 've been reading about how chevy is trying to 1 up Ford with the 2016 Camaro .. weəeeee .. try the ecoboost challenge and then give us your honest opinion of chevrolet .. sure chevy is on track to impress but they seem to be building vehichles with inferior parts across the board and I just became unimpressed with all of these flaws and how chevy has been treating IT'S loyal customers .. 

I did not have to much enthusiasm with me IT and just saw no reason to hold onto a 4 door econobox that was just OK to drive with the free tv I added that cost a bundle to aquire and to many hours reseaching everything envolved with the install .. teardown was a thrill but what a nightmare of stringing that wiring under the carpet to achieve 5.1 channel surround sound .. I still have 2 complete audio builds to sell for a good price of course .. 

So enter New car time and what a chore that was . IT took me the better part of a week to find me new IT or Elle if you may . I was all about a build of my choosing on this as there were no offerings at any Ford dealer that appealed to me , UNTIL Nick my Sales Rep pulled up with the fully optioned Race Red Mustang .. do you believe in Love at first sight ? I Do 

I think My wife does Too ! By the way my nickname for her is Red . She Loves wearing Red .


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

The roofline and waistline are a little Chrysler 200-ish. The Chrysler makes do without the Civic/SX4/Fed-Ex truck fake vent window.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Beelzebubba said:


> The roofline and waistline are a little Chrysler 200-ish. The Chrysler makes do without the Civic/SX4/Fed-Ex truck fake vent window.


Yes, but the 200 is not a compact car and thus has more structure up front for impact absorption. The Dart is their compact offering and while it also doesn't have the "vent" windows, it only gets an "Acceptable" on the small offset crash test. It's not so much the little windows, but the shape of the structure around them. 

The first generation Cruze also doesn't have the "fake vent" windows and it rates a "Poor" on the small offset crash test (SOCT) even with the added knee bags. I'd bet lunch that the second generation Cruze shape (with the "fake vent windows") is due to getting the car to pass the SOCT.

Interestingly enough, the 10th generation Civic appears to have dropped the "fake vent windows". Time will tell how well the 2016 car will do crash test wise.


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it looks fine, except for the rear bumper with the black plastic and reflectors. That looks horrible and I'm hoping it's trim specific. I read on another site that this car might be an "RS" model. If you look at the front grill, you can see a red logo that possibly could be an "RS" badge. If that rear bumper is on all the trim lines, I'll pass and save a little more money to get the new Malibu instead.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, but the 200 is not a compact car and thus has more structure up front for impact absorption. The Dart is their compact offering and while it also doesn't have the "vent" windows, it only gets an "Acceptable" on the small offset crash test. It's not so much the little windows, but the shape of the structure around them.
> ...


The current 200 is built on the Dart platform. The Dart only earned an "acceptable" rating because the doors kept opening during crash testing. It doesn't have the fake vents. The occupant was otherwise well protected. You are right about the greater amount of structure (and apparently better door hinges) because the current 200 aced the small offset. My 2014 200 S is built on the Lancer platform....only gets acceptable.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if they did anything to address the less than stellar sound quality of the Pioneer audio system of the current 1st gen Cruzes?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I wonder if they did anything to address the less than stellar sound quality of the Pioneer audio system of the current 1st gen Cruzes?


2016 is a whole new design, so it should not have the same shortcomings of the current generation car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> I wonder if they did anything to address the less than stellar sound quality of the Pioneer audio system of the current 1st gen Cruzes?


You know, I've never listened to my pioneer system and thought "wow this sounds like ****"


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> 2016 is a whole new design, so it should not have the same shortcomings of the current generation car.


Are you referring to the shortcomings they missed with the 4 million miles of testing on the first generation Cruze? It's a whole new design, so I wonder how many million miles of testing the second generation has received? I'd be extremely surprised (and disappointed) if the second gen. Cruze had the same issues the first gen. did. I'm still waiting until the 2018 MY before deciding on a new car purchase.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*What Do You Want To See From The 2016 Chevrolet Cruze?*

Saw this blog post from a couple of days ago. Nothing earth shaking, except for the 1.5L details, but the comments were interesting. Looks like June 24th is the unveiling date for the 2016 Cruze. 

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Feature Poll | GM Authority


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> I wonder if they did anything to address the less than stellar sound quality of the Pioneer audio system of the current 1st gen Cruzes?


:question:


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Saw this blog post from a couple of days ago. Nothing earth shaking, except for the 1.5L details, but the comments were interesting. Looks like June 24th is the unveiling date for the 2016 Cruze.
> 
> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Feature Poll | GM Authority


I like that picture. Makes it look better.


----------

